
Kensho's AI for Investors Just Got Valued at Over $500M in Series B - bcohen123
https://www.forbes.com/sites/antoinegara/2017/02/28/kensho-sp-500-million-valuation-jpmorgan-morgan-stanley/
======
bcohen123
And we're looking to grow our team in Boston and New York. Check out our
careers page for more information: kensho.com/careers

